# This is why Canada Post has so many delays!



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

If you are waiting for stuff to leave the Mississauga depot, like myself, Good Luck!
This kind of idiocy is why things are the way they are....

Retirement party held at Mississauga Canada Post plant during major Ontariowide COVID-19 case surge

Foolish and really not necessary.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've been a public servant for years in multiple departments and levels of government. It's still shocking every time I see something like this hit the news. Most government workers are incredibly aware of the optics on things to the point where I've never seen anything like this in a workplace. One office I worked at wouldn't even provide any sort of snacks at an all day training course because of how it could be perceived. At my current workplace we've had several people retire over the past year and there's been absolutely zero celebration beyond a farewell email.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

They don't seem to learn. The people who organized this should be suspended. Very irresponsible.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m surprised they all weren’t smoking dope... lol


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Total shit of the bed. 

Bravo.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I've been a public servant for years in multiple departments and levels of government. It's still shocking every time I see something like this hit the news. Most government workers are incredibly aware of the optics on things to the point where I've never seen anything like this in a workplace. One office I worked at wouldn't even provide any sort of snacks at an all day training course because of how it could be perceived. At my current workplace we've had several people retire over the past year and there's been absolutely zero celebration beyond a farewell email.


Same here! I've had two people retire on my staff. We had to wish them well virtually. It is not the same but in these times, it is the way things had to be done.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

So what prize did the person who reported them win? Expect this to fuck things up even more...cause it absolutely will.

Sure it was stupid considering, but making it news won`t help much. It will be an even worse place to work now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m all for transparency. If this leads to some moron(s) in management getting pushed out so the organization can improve, then we’re all the better for it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> It will be an even worse place to work now.


If you mean that it'll weed out the remaining incompetents working there, yeah, it'll be bad for them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I’m all for transparency. If this leads to some moron(s) in management getting pushed out so the organization can improve, then we’re all the better for it.


Morons in management never get pushed out. They get *promoted up*. It removes them from the mess they created to create the illusion of "fixing" things, while at the same time not creating the sense that the people who hired/appointed them didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

laristotle said:


> If you mean that it'll weed out the remaining incompetents working there, yeah, it'll be bad for them.


I wouldn`t be certain of that. Often seniority trumps all in a union environment. Besides this shit is supposed to be handled from within. How do you know it wasn`t just someone looking to steal someone else`s job? Just using Covid for ammo? In public service, your expected to keep this stuff in shop is all I`m saying.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I’m surprised they all weren’t smoking dope... lol


Who says they weren't.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

At least they didn’t hire a stripper like the construction guys did last month. Lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> I wouldn`t be certain of that. Often seniority trumps all in a union environment. Besides this shit is supposed to be handled from within. How do you know it wasn`t just someone looking to steal someone else`s job? Just using Covid for ammo? I*n public service, your expected to keep this stuff in shop is all I`m saying.*


thankfully, those days seem to be coming to a close...whether its cops covering up for dirty cops, the old boys club sticking together through sexual harassment claims, or simple incompetence like this one, noone should be able to hide improprieties any more.
we should all be expecting/demanding better.
Long live the whistleblowers.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Diablo said:


> thankfully, those days seem to be coming to a close...whether its cops covering up for dirty cops, the old boys club sticking together through sexual harassment claims, or simple incompetence like this one, noone should be able to hide improprieties any more.
> we should all be expecting/demanding better.
> Long live the whistleblowers.


I disagree.

Blowing up shit up causes alot of collateral damage, people might lose their jobs who did fuck all wrong. This isn`t Edward Snowden. It`s just a bunch of bickering posties.

I`ve been in a public service union...some want to fight over empty salt shakers. Generally the biggest bunch of babies I have encountered. Did someone rip someone elses mask off and plant a big wet one on the lips...or is this just a prick with a cell phone stirring up shit?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Morons in management never get pushed out. They get *promoted up*. It removes them from the mess they created to create the illusion of "fixing" things, while at the same time not creating the sense that the people who hired/appointed them didn't know what they were doing.


Absolutely. It's failing upwards.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sometimes it's a lateral movement ... when there is no where UP to go ... GM has 20? VP / EVP


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Who says they weren't.


Believe it or not, I have a copy of that single. One of the members, Elliot Ingber, was in the Mothers of Invention,and drummer Richie Hayward was in Little Feat.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

looks like a pretty tamed and innocent little send off.
I know people right now having 45 person cocaine orgy’s in condos and then waking up the next day and teaching and litigating bail hearings on zoom.

I am just happy to see physical evidence of human beings inside of a Canada Post detachment. For the last 10 years I just assumed that all of the local Canada Post locations were just taking what I drop
off and throwing it into an incinerator.

Gives me hope that some of the things I ordered from 80km away over the last 10 years may actually arrive one day.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Believe it or not, I have a copy of that single. One of the members, Elliot Ingber, was in the Mothers of Invention,and drummer Richie Hayward was in Little Feat.


Yeah, yeah. Elliot Ingber. Gee, that was the sixties!


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Might be anecdotal evidence, but I just had a guitar arrive at the Mississauga facility yesterday and it left today. Doesn’t look like this has thrown too big of a wrench into anything.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

At least it wasn't like that Mattamy retirement party.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> I disagree.
> 
> *Blowing up shit up causes alot of collateral damage, people might lose their jobs who did fuck all wrong.* This isn`t Edward Snowden. It`s just a bunch of bickering posties.
> 
> I`ve been in a public service union...some want to fight over empty salt shakers. Generally the biggest bunch of babies I have encountered. *Did someone rip someone elses mask off and plant a big wet one on the lips...or is this just a prick with a cell phone stirring up shi*t?


re: bolded 1- Oh ya, we all know how vulnerable employees jobs are in big public service unions.








we should do whatever we can to suppress information , so that someone without a shred of common sense/intelligence as to organize something like this in an essential service during a pandemic is protected.
Please.









Re: bolded 2: Thats fine. Now the story is out, that will be determined when its investigated.

This isnt some private company owned by a crazy guy who makes magic pillows. CP needs to answer to all of us and be held accountable. 









If you dont want to know about this stuff because you have some personal loyalty to that environment, read something else. Me, I want access to everything.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Oh ya, we all know how vulnerable employees jobs are in big public service unions.


Honestly, I can only speak for the one I worked for. If you haven`t worked in one you only know what`s in the newspaper.

I signed 3 non disclosure documents. All sorts of things went on that would cast doubt on the dependability of an essential public service . The public finding out about it wouldn`t help. Have you consulted the public lately...how did it go for you?

Keep reading the papers...when you come up with a better system let me know.



Diablo said:


> we should do whatever we can to suppress information , so that someone without a shred of common sense/intelligence as to organize something like this in an essential service during a pandemic is protected.


That has nothing to do with what I said...you`re all drama.



Diablo said:


> CP needs to answer to all of us and be held accountable.


You sound like BLM.



Diablo said:


> If you dont want to know about this stuff because you have some personal loyalty to that environment, read something else. Me, I want access to everything.


You`re accusing the wrong guy... I`m the guy who walked into work and told his incompetent manager to, and i quote "Fuck off and die"...and then I cleaned out my desk and walked out the door. I got really tired of saving their dumb asses for them. i told our compliance manager, if I had to keep doing his job, just to keep us out of the newspapers that i wanted half his pay. At least he took it like a man, and upped his game. The rest of the management team were just a bunch of prom queens, unqualified but progressive and nifty in a millennial sorta way. So the employees picked up the slack as best they could, it wasn`t just me that was ashamed of their act. The best moved on, the ones who had no choice stayed.

In public service some are underpaid and some are over paid. It`s not about union rates, its what they bring to the table, and what i`m refering to is a work ethic The good ones who try to keep the public safe mostly put their heads down and do alot of damage control. The other type show up with a pulse, and their union reps phone number on speed dial. I think the rat in this instance belongs in the second group. I was in the unfortunate situation where in, the industry I was in, came with a lot of responsibility ,but substandard pay when compared to the private sector. 


Regardless of what you think...you knowing about this changes nothing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

CP bash would have been better if they had strippers like the construction worker party. Half-ass job by CP so they deserve to be outed even if it makes their work environment less comfy; maybe some others there will get the message and start following their safety protocols.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Believe it or not, I have a copy of that single. One of the members, Elliot Ingber, was in the Mothers of Invention,and drummer Richie Hayward was in Little Feat.


this is unrelated to the original post, but when you mentioned little feet, it triggered a chain reaction in my head that caused a memory to surface. one day, when i was a kid, me & my buddies were jammin in the garage. this guy walked in, looking like burl ives. he asked if we wanted to get high. we had no weed, so of course we said yes. he pulled out some weed he said was hawaiin, king kona blue. i believe it, because after 3 hits, we were so high we started playing a tom petty song. when you're a 17 yr old in a metal band in 1983, it's just not something you do. well this guy asks me if i wanted to see the coolest guitar in the world. so i of course said yes. we went to his house down the block. he showed me an aluminum neck kramer. i had never seen one before. it played great, and sounded awesome. i vowed to own one some day. they were real hard to find in wilmington, back then. FF a couple years. i'm hangin out with a guy i knew from h.s. and we're talking about guitars. i mentioned the kramer, and how i wished i could find one. the guy says "I KNOW THIS GUY UP THE ROAD WHO'S SELLING ONE RIGHT NOW!!!" so we jumped in his car and drove to this guy's house. i went in, and it was the burl i'ves guy. he was all strung out from heroin, and didn't remember me. i bought that guitar, and i loved it. he died a few weeks later, from o.d. the reason little feat triggered that memory is because he was a huge little feat fan. in order to smoke more of his weed, i learned rock and roll doctor, that day we met him. i kept the cassette of hoy hoy that he gave me for ages, until one of my cars ate it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> this is unrelated to the original post,


Well!! I never!!  well, maybe I sorta. Okay, you got me, I did.  


> but when you mentioned little feet, it triggered a chain reaction in my head that caused a memory to surface. one day, when i was a kid, me & my buddies were jammin in the garage. this guy walked in, looking like burl ives. he asked if we wanted to get high. we had no weed, so of course we said yes. he pulled out some weed he said was hawaiin, king kona blue. i believe it, because after 3 hits, we were so high we started playing a tom petty song. when you're a 17 yr old in a metal band in 1983, it's just not something you do. well this guy asks me if i wanted to see the coolest guitar in the world. so i of course said yes. we went to his house down the block. he showed me an aluminum neck kramer. i had never seen one before. it played great, and sounded awesome. i vowed to own one some day. they were real hard to find in wilmington, back then. FF a couple years. i'm hangin out with a guy i knew from h.s. and we're talking about guitars. i mentioned the kramer, and how i wished i could find one. the guy says "I KNOW THIS GUY UP THE ROAD WHO'S SELLING ONE RIGHT NOW!!!" so we jumped in his car and drove to this guy's house. i went in, and it was the burl i'ves guy. he was all strung out from heroin, and didn't remember me. i bought that guitar, and i loved it. he died a few weeks later, from o.d. the reason little feat triggered that memory is because he was a huge little feat fan. in order to smoke more of his weed, i learned rock and roll doctor, that day we met him. i kept the cassette of hoy hoy that he gave me for ages, until one of my cars ate it.


Good story, although a little tragic.
Twenty, maybe 30 years ago, it might have made a good sketch on SNL or MAD TV of a guy bringing his car into the shop because it was running weird. The tech pops the hood up, pokes around, and says "There's your problem", pointing to a wad of about 20lbs of "eaten" tape all scrunched together. I doubt there are enough people around anymore who could identify with that.


----------

